# طلب فى تصنيع الاحبار



## mahmoudAziz2010 (31 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته......

أرجو من الاخوة الافاضل فى المنتدى ممن لديه خبرة فى تصنيع الاحبار ان يساعدنى فى معرفة تركيبها بالمقادير والنسب.

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

